# Early postwar British lightweight



## UncleFester (May 17, 2015)

Any thoughts on this British postwar light weight? Frame is very nicely handbuilt, Nervex Pro lugs, curved stay bridges, Chater Lea drop outs. Originally equipped with Harden "bacon slicers" hubs, 26" Asp Constrictor rims, GB Hiduminium  brakes. Cyclo/Osgear tensioner and derailleur. I was lucky to get the frameset and Cyclo derailleur/tensioner on eBay a couple weeks ago, but sure would like to know the maker, frame is solid and straight, very worthy project. Thanks


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2015)

you can find plenty of examples to compare it to here
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/readers_bikes.html 

here are a couple with the same chain tensioner
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/bikes/cnc-clarke-rb.html 
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/Stallard1948.html


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 17, 2015)

Nice bike Larry. Maybe post it to the CR list ?


----------



## UncleFester (May 17, 2015)

"...._you can find plenty of examples to compare it to here"
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/readers_bikes.html 
_

Good finds on both of those bikes, thanks.... I have yet to find a builder who used a curved chainstay bridge? and yes, http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/  best site for British lightweights 

also lots of ground to cover here
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/links.html
http://www.classicrendezvous.com./British_isles/British.htm
http://www.hilarystone.com/frameset.html


----------



## UncleFester (May 17, 2015)

66TigerCat said:


> Nice bike Ron. Maybe post it to the CR list ?




Good Idea, thanks


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 17, 2015)

Whats the CR list?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 17, 2015)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Whats the CR list?




http://www.classicrendezvous.com/


----------



## sailorbenjamin (May 24, 2015)

These guys love a good British mystery, post it here;
http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 24, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> http://www.classicrendezvous.com/




you have to submit kind of a resume to Dale to get a membership and board permission for CR


----------



## UncleFester (May 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the great input!?


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 25, 2015)

Don't know that you need to - just need to demonstrate experience and interest with racing lightweights older than '83.


----------

